# Curt Schilling Announces He Has Cancer



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OICxJppMeRk


----------



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^ Wow! I guess the cancer is obviously the worst news, but talk about doing like garbage financially? _Yeesh. _


----------



## solidassears (Feb 6, 2014)

I really hate to hear that; Schilling is a great guy IMO, but sounds like not the sharpest tool in the shed for investing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 6, 2014)

Captn...little guy?


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

The bloody sock strikes again..


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

solidassears said:


> I really hate to hear that; Schilling is a great guy IMO, but sounds like not the sharpest tool in the shed for investing.


Great guy?


----------

